# Feeding goats limes?



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

The store I work at has 160 limes for under £5. I was wondering if anyone has fed their goats lime before?i certainly won't eat that many but if the goats will then I'd love to treat them!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Mine will never eat any kind of citrus.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Mine won't eat citrus.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Mine will never eat any kind of citrus.





ksalvagno said:


> Mine won't eat citrus.


Okay thanks


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Mine LOVE citrus! Peels and all! I cut the entire fruit in a few pieces and they go crazy.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

3 outta 4 of mine LOVE citrus peels. The other one won't touch 'em.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I've only ever fed mine lemon peels & they like them.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Mine like citrus


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

In moderation of course, but not all eat them.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I work at a grocery store and bring home left over produce and they like the oranges and tangerines


----------

